# Age and type of soda bottle???



## Rev.Bojangles (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello, recently I was in Mississippi and found a bottle barely sticking out above the ground at the site of a church burning from 1964.  It took me some time to dig it out, as I didn't have any tools.  After removing it, I'm trying now to identify how old it is and what kind of bottle.  It resembles an old soda bottle but the glass has a swirl design like a barber shop twirl or candy cane up the bottle with ridges.  It kind of looks like maybe an RC bottle, not sure. I've attached two photos as well. On the bottom of the bottle is the following:

 L-985A (on the bottom and also on the side at the base of the bottle)

 7 (Anchor with H across it) then the number 63

 Below those is an "A" and then another "7"

 It also has 10 FL. OZ. on the bottom side.


----------



## flasherr (Jun 8, 2012)

With out a picture its hard to say could be a pepsi bottle but possibly anything else also post a picture and we will try and get you an answer


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello Rev.Bojangles,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for telling us of your bottle.

 Mississippi Burning bottle, eh? I would like to see those photos you spoke of. 

 There's some site specific Photo Guide around here someplace.

 So are you talking Anchor Hocking?



> (Anchor with H across it) then the number 63


 






 "Anchor logo with an "H" superimposed over it (shown)........Anchor Hocking Corporation, Lancaster, OH and other plant locations (1937-to date). Although this mark was reportedly discontinued in 1977 in favor of the "new" mark ("anchor within a rectangle" below), I've seen new glassware produced by Anchor Hocking bearing this trademark, so evidently the mark is still in use on some items. For a list of Anchor Hocking plant numbers and other info pertaining to bottle bases in use during the 1960s/1970s period (courtesy of Dick Cole, fruitjar.org), click here . Most of the Anchor Hocking glass container plants were "spun off" in 1983 to form the newly created Anchor Glass Container Corporation. See their anchor logo, pictured farther down on this page? From.






 Possibly Jacksonville made... 1963...

 There were 15 Churches Burned or Bombed between June 15th and August 14, 1964 in Mississippi. 




From.

 "Ruins of Mr. Pleasant Society Hall, Baptist Church, Gluckstadt, Mississippi
 Destroyed by Fire August 11, 1964
 National Archives Photo"


----------



## Rev.Bojangles (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's one photo.


----------



## Rev.Bojangles (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's another photo


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Rev.Bojangles
> 
> Here's another photo


----------



## Rev.Bojangles (Jun 9, 2012)

This is the photo of the Mt Zion UMC outside of Philadelphia, Ms.  It was burned down by the Klan on June 16, 1964.  The three civil rights workers who were later murdered came to investigate the site.  There's a memorial marker there on the right in the photo.  Also, the bell in the foreground is the only original thing left after the 1964 burning.  It still stands today. I've circled the bottle, barely showing, in red.


----------



## Rev.Bojangles (Jun 9, 2012)

So I guess it's a Pepsi bottle?  What do the numbers and letters on the bottom mean?


----------



## Rev.Bojangles (Jun 9, 2012)

Just saw the other note above.  So the 7 would indicate July and the 63 would mean 1963.  So July of 1963.  Very interesting.  This bottle was only visible because of some heavy rain in the area a few days earlier.  I can't help but find it ironic that this bottle was made just 11 months before this church was burned to the ground which would indicate it was left there around that time.  Wow...


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

> So the 7 would indicate July and the 63 would mean 1963. So July of 1963. Very interesting.


 
 Nope. The 7 would indicate Jacksonville, FLA as the Anchor Hocking plant that made it. The year is 1963.

 I hope you repaired your divot. Don't believe I woulda made that shot at that site.


----------



## Rev.Bojangles (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.  I know the pastor and he had no problem with me removing trash and the bottle from the yard.  Matter of fact, he thanked me.  The picture was taken of the bell and memorial.  I only noticed the bottle afterwards when walking back over.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

> Matter of fact, he thanked me.


 
 Well then, thank you, too. You've got a pre Freedom Summer made bottle from the historic Mt. Zion Church site, with the blessings of the Pastor.

 You might want to document that pretty firmly for the future grandchildren.


----------



## Rev.Bojangles (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks again for the help.  I will document this as best I can.  Just lucky I saw that thing sticking out.


----------



## jalnurse (Jun 11, 2012)

I found an old Duraglas bottle this weekend. I was at Swan Point in Maryland. The bottle
 was found in the sand/water. Bottle has been there for awhile as it has started to turn into seaglass. 

 Markings on the bottle of bottle are:
 02718
 Duraglas
 Think it is either a 3 or 8 
 Oval with two diamonds on either side with the letter I in the oval
 51
 5
 contents 10 FL OZ

 Can anyone help identify the age/type of bottle.
 Only other thing I think I can read on the bottle is Suburan Club??
 Thoughts??


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello Erin,

 Welcome to the A-BN. 

 What an odd place to put your first post. We all like photos, even of almost seaglass...

 Suburan Club was a Baltimore soda.






 The old plant is still there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Suburban Cola 
 Patterson Park Avenue, just south of North Avenue.
 In 1931, used the address Robb Street & 25th Street 

 The old Suburban Club plant is still standing on Patterson Park Avenue, just south of North Avenue. It is no longer used to make sodas, but the complex is still used for other purposes." From.

 Your example was made in 1951, or so it sounds.




From.


----------

